# Harmonische Oberschwingungen , Netzrückwirkungen - Netzqualität Analyse



## mkRE (14 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich wurde momentan bei der Arbeit mit einem Thema Konfrontiert welches ich in meiner Ausbildung nur oberflächlich kennengelernt habe.
Es geht um Oberwellen und Netzrückwirkungen. Folgende fragen habe ich dazu



Wie Analysiere ich und was brauche ich alles um herauszufinden welche Netzrückwirkungen auftreten bei der Projektierung einer Anlage erstmal mit mit einem und dann mit zwei Frequenzumrichtern? Habt ihr Praktische Beispiele dazu Formeln?
Was mich noch zusätzlich interessiert, was ist eigentlich genau mit der Ordnung der Harmonischen gemeint? Sind es Oberwellen die Gleichzeitig zum Vorschein kommen?Ich verstehe das nicht so ganz? Warum spricht man immer von 5,7,11 ... Ordnung?


Was die Thematik der Spannungs Verzerrung angeht habe ich verstanden und auch wie man die berechnet jedoch weiß ich nicht wieviele Harmonische ich z.B. in einem Netz bei einem FU sehe.Oder ob es nur eine Oberwelle ist?
Mir fehlt dort immer wieder der Zusammenhang.


Würde mich sehr über eure Antwort freuen.


----------



## MSB (14 März 2015)

Um zu wissen womit man dir helfen kann wäre noch der Hintergrund deiner Frage interessant.
Hast du jetzt eine eher theoretisch angehauchte Betrachtung des ganzen im Sinn,
oder geht es um Problemvermeidung im Vorfeld,
oder hast du gar in einer realen Anlage konkrete Probleme?

1. Es gibt zwar Berechnungsprogramme für sowas, händisch ist das quasi eine Lebensaufgabe, aber auch diese Berechnungsprogramme können das nur halbwegs sinnvoll für einzelne wohl definierte Verbraucher.
Eine 100%ige Aussage erhält man definitiv nur durch messen und beurteilen der Messwerte, und das auch noch über Zeiträume von Stunden oder sogar Wochen.
Zu Beispielen sollte eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl ohne erheblichen Aufwand einiges liefern, von div. Herstellern, EMV-Laboren, FH, Unis.

2. Jeder sog. nichtlineare Verbraucher zieht periodisch nicht sinusförmigen Strom, weil das immer noch periodisch im 50 Hz Rhytmus geschieht, sind auch die Störfrequenzen vielfache der Frequenz der Grundschwingung also F=50Hz.
3,5,7,11 etc. heißt jetzt also, das die nichtlineare Last Störungen mit 150, 250 etc. Herz verursacht, was wiederum zur Folge hat, das der Spannungssinus dann von diesen Störungen überlagert und Verzerrt wird. 

Grundlagen des ganzen wurden vom zweifellos genialen Mathematiker Joseph Fourier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Fourier geschaffen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourier-Analysis

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2015)

Frag beim Hersteller der Umrichter nach.
Dort kann man sicher das Thema.
Netz Qualität wird immer mehr zum Thema


----------



## mkRE (14 März 2015)

Hallo MSB, danke für dein Interesse zu helfen.

Zuert muss ich sagen das es um eine reale 12 MVA Anlage gehen wird. Wir bereiten ein Großprojekt vor und konkrete Berechnungen dazu werden externe Projekt firmen durchführen.
Ich bin jedoch die Zwischenstelle. Nun bin ich auf dieses Thema Oberwellen gestoßen mit Vorschriften des Energieversorgers der für das Projekt neue Leitungen usw. liefern wird. Mein Ziel ist es das Thema zu verstehen und bei Möglichkeit selber auch Analysen durchzuführen.

Deswegen habe ich als beispiel einen oder zwei Frequenzumrichter als Verbraucher genommen. Konkret gesagt ich suche Lösungsvorschläge ggf. von erfahrenen. Für das Beispiel gehe ich von einem Leistungstrafo aus und z.B. zwei Frequenzumrichtern als Verbraucher.

1. Wie macht man das den heutzutage wenn man z.B. als Anlagen lieferant dem Energieversorgern beweisen muss das die Anlage im Auslieferzustand in Toleranz liegende Netzrückwirkungen haben wird? Es muss doch einen Ansatz geben oder? Ich habe bis jetzt gehört das man als Parameter zur Analyse den Sk und Ik eines Netzes braucht. 
Im Internet habe ich gesucht man findet viel zu dem Thema aber wenn ich nach Berechnungsmethoden suche finde ich nichts. Oder ich gebe falsche Suchwörter bei Google ein .

2.Was ist aber wenn ich nur einen nichtlinearen Verbraucher im Netz habe (Idealerweise gesehen) z.B. FU , verstehe ich das dann richtig das er mir dann nur eine Oberwelle z.B. 5 Ordnung macht? Das ist genau das was ich bei den Beispeielen im Internet nicht verstehe. Logischerweise sollte es doch nur eine Oberwelle sein?! Wenn ich nun zwei FU habe sollten es doch zwei Oberwellen sein? Desweiteren finde ich nie gut erklärt wie es zu den Ordnungszahlen kommt. Warum gibt es keine Oberwelle 2 Ordnung?

Vielen Dank. 

Nebenbei versuche ich mal deine Links zu Studieren


----------



## mkRE (14 März 2015)

Hallo Blockmove,

danke auch dir.
Wenn du schon von Herstellern sprichst, werde ich das mal kommende Woche machen und ggf. SEW kontaktieren die sind meistens entgegen kommend.
Hast du den Erfahrung damit??


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2015)

Mit 1-2 Umrichtern wirst du kaum Rückschlüsse auf eure 12 MVA-Anlage bekommen.
Vorallem ist Umrichter ungleich Umrichter. Gerade wenn du SEW nimmst, dann sind die kleinen Umrichter (MDX61) nicht rückspeisefähig.
Das Verhalten am Netz ist ein ganz anderes als bei rückspeisefähigen Umrichtern.

Du kannst dich auch mal mit aktiver Kompensation beschäftigen
http://www.zvei.org/Publikationen/Broschuere-Blindleistungskompensation Dezember 2012.pdf
Damit ist dann der Energieversorger "beruhigt".

Soweit ich von den Kollegen unserer Versorgungstechnik gehört hab, sind auf dem Gebiet allerdings auch viele Berater und Hersteller mit leicht unlauteren Angeboten unterwegs.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mkRE (14 März 2015)

Bei mehrenen 600kW Frequenzumrichtern spielt das schon eine große Rolle, jedoch dazu haben wir ja schon lösungen .
Ich suche ja nicht nach Läsungsvorschlägen speziell zu der Anlage, dass wollte ich auch nicht, sondern wie ich Netzrückwirkungen anhand eines Beispiels Analysieren kann.
Welche möglichkeiten gibt es dazu, methoden die man heutzutage als Anlagenlieferant nutzt usw. Natürlich würde ich das dann zur hgegenkontrolle nutzen.

Was die Frequenzumrichter betrifft, verstehe ich nicht ganz wo du hinaus willst Blockmove Netzrückwirkung und Netzrückspeisung(AFE) ist doch was verschiedenes, Netzrückwirkungen enstehen bei jedem Standard Frequenzumrichter das liegt in der Zwischenkreis Physik. Es gibt aber 12 Pulsige FUs die intern noch einen Trenntrafo haben der um einige Grad Phasenverschoben ist und somit ganz von slebst Netzrückwirkungen vernichtet. So meine ich habe ich das in erinnerung.

Danke für den Link für die aktive Kompensierung, das kommt auch noch auf mich zu .

Was du als Berater meinst die haben wir auch eine Projektfirma für die gesamte Anlage, jedoch ich möchte selber wissen was und wie alles gemacht wird. Reines interesse :wink:

Danke


----------



## zako (14 März 2015)

mkRE schrieb:


> Wenn du schon von Herstellern sprichst, werde ich das mal kommende Woche machen und ggf. SEW kontaktieren





mkRE schrieb:


> Bei mehrenen 600kW Frequenzumrichtern spielt das schon eine große Rolle, jedoch dazu haben wir ja schon lösungen




600kW Umrichter und SEW? Bist Du  Dir da sicher?

Wenn man Probleme bei einer Bestandsanlagen Probleme hat, dann ist z.B. die Fa. Schaffner eine gute Adresse (Filterhersteller).

Wenn man SIEMENS Antriebe verwendet, dann berechnet die Auslegungssoftware SIZER z.B. Netzrückwirkungen. Aber wie Blockmove schon schrieb, braucht man dazu entsprechende Netzdaten. Wenn man z.B. mit 12 pulsigen Einspeisungen arbeitet, kann man die Netzrückwirkungen weiter reduzieren. Dazu gibt es auch ein Projektierungshandbuch wo entsprechende Zusammenhänge geklärt sind. Man muss halt wissen, wo man hin will. Es gibt z.B. Anlagen, wo SIEMENS- Active Line Modules nachgerüstet wurden um zusammen mit einem SENTRON die Blindströme zu kompensieren. Oder man verwendet diese ALMs gleich als Einspeisung und hat nahezu sinusförmigen Netzstrom. ​


----------



## mkRE (15 März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe nicht über SEW Umrichter mit 600kW gesprochen, sondern das ich bei SEW anrufe als Umrichter Hersteller, weil die immer entgegen kommen bei Fragen. 
Die 600kW Umrichter werden von Siemens sein zur Info.

Wo hat Blockmove von Netzdaten gesprochen?

Genau das ist ja eine meiner Fragen gewesen wie Analysiere ich mittels Berechnungen Netzrückwirkungen? Ich habe mitbekommen das dazu der Sk und Ik eines Netzes notwendig ist. 

Wie man Netzrückwirkungen entgegenwirkt weiß ich. Dazu suche ich keine Hilfe sondern einfach Antworten auf meine Fragen.

Das ist schon mal ein guter hinweis zako, das Sizer von Siemens sowas anbietet. Danke. und wo bekommt man das von dir erwähnte Projektierungshandbuch?


----------



## mkRE (15 März 2015)

Kann mir jemand ggf. bei meiner Gegenfrage an MSB weiterhelfen?

Antwort von MSB: 2. Jeder sog. nichtlineare Verbraucher zieht periodisch nicht sinusförmigen Strom, weil das immer noch periodisch im 50 Hz Rhytmus geschieht, sind auch die Störfrequenzen vielfache der Frequenz der Grundschwingung also F=50Hz. 3,5,7,11 etc. heißt jetzt also, das die nichtlineare Last Störungen mit 150, 250 etc. Herz verursacht, was wiederum zur Folge hat, das der Spannungssinus dann von diesen Störungen überlagert und Verzerrt wird. 


Gegenfrage: 2.Was ist aber wenn ich nur einen nichtlinearen Verbraucher im Netz habe (Idealerweise gesehen) z.B. FU , verstehe ich das dann richtig das er mir dann nur eine Oberwelle z.B. 5 Ordnung macht? Das ist genau das was ich bei den Beispeielen im Internet nicht verstehe. Logischerweise sollte es doch nur eine Oberwelle sein?! Wenn ich nun zwei FU habe sollten es doch zwei Oberwellen sein? Desweiteren finde ich nie gut erklärt wie es zu den Ordnungszahlen kommt. Warum gibt es keine Oberwelle 2 Ordnung?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2015)

Welche Oberwellen erzeugt werden hängt von der Gleichrichterschaltung im FU ab.
Das Stichwort Fourier wurde schon genannt.. Als einfachsten Fall siehst du dir ein periodisches Rechtecksignal an. Dieses setzt sich aus unendlich vielen sinusförmigen Signalen unterschiedlicher Frequenz zusammen.
Das kann man im Wikipedia-Artikel zur Fourier-Synthese ganz gut sehen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechteckschwingung#Fouriersynthese

Dass es keine Oberwellen 2. Ordnung gibt kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Solltest du einen wenn auch sehr exotischen FU mit einer M3 Gleichrichterschaltung haben, hast du auch eine Oberwelle 2. Ordnung.


----------



## zako (15 März 2015)

mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe nicht über SEW Umrichter mit 600kW gesprochen, sondern das ich bei SEW anrufe als Umrichter Hersteller, weil die immer entgegen kommen bei Fragen.
> Die 600kW Umrichter werden von Siemens sein zur Info.
> ...



SEW wird sich bedanken, wenn Du Fragen zu 600kW Umrichtern hast 
Da ruft man gleich dort an, wo die entsprechende Kompetenz für diese Leistungsklasse sitzt.

Ansonsten guckst Du Kapitel 1.4:
http://w3app.siemens.com/mcms/infoc...-lv/sinamics-projektierungshandbuch-lv-de.pdf


----------



## mkRE (15 März 2015)

Hallo Thomas 

wenn ich nun nur von einem Frequenzumrichter ausgehe, dann kann ich erwarten das er verschiedene Oberwellen verursacht ist das richtig?
Und Anhand der Gleichrichterschaltung kann man dann Pauschal sagen welcher Ordnung die Oberwellen sein werden?


----------



## mkRE (15 März 2015)

Hallo zako,

ich werde bei SEW oder bei Schneider anrufen weil die immer gute Ratschläge haben, Siemens ist da nicht so wie die anderen beiden. 
Unabhängig welche Leistungen, das ist uninteressant, es geht hier rein um Grundlegende dinge die ich wissen möchte.


----------



## zako (15 März 2015)

mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo zako,
> 
> ich werde bei SEW oder bei Schneider anrufen weil die immer gute Ratschläge haben, Siemens ist da nicht so wie die anderen beiden.


... diese Aussage wundert mich - gerade in der Antriebstechnik  ist da viel Kompetenz (man braucht ja nur mal in das Projektierungshandbuch schauen)



mkRE schrieb:


> ..., es geht hier rein um Grundlegende dinge die ich wissen möchte.


na dann RTFM, den Link habe ich ja gepostet.


----------



## mkRE (15 März 2015)

zako,

das Projektierungshandbuch ist gut danke wirklich.
Dort stehe auch die Normen und Grenzen der Oberwellen Spannungen.

Siemens ist mit Projektierungshandbüchern usw. sehr gut ausgerüstet keine Frage!
Jedoch was den Persönlichen Kontakt angeht habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit SEW und Schneider.
Und SEW, Schneider ist auch was die Dokumentationen, Handbücher usw. gut ausgestattet.


----------



## zako (15 März 2015)

mkRE schrieb:


> Siemens ist mit Projektierungshandbüchern usw. sehr gut ausgerüstet keine Frage!
> Jedoch was den Persönlichen Kontakt angeht habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit SEW und Schneider.
> Und SEW, Schneider ist auch was die Dokumentationen, Handbücher usw. gut ausgestattet.



... hier sagst Du es, "persönlicher Kontakt" -hängt halt viel davon ab welche Nase einen am besten gefällt. 

Bzgl. konkreten Anwenderbeispielen (und v.a. in der fachlichen Tiefe), glaube ich das SIEMENS die Nase vorne hat, siehe
http://www.siemens.de/sinamics-applikationen


----------



## mkRE (15 März 2015)

Doku technisch ist Siemens sehr gut wie gesagt.Aber persönlicher Support hat mich SEW und Schneider überzeugt.Und dieser meinung sind viele.


----------



## zako (15 März 2015)

mkRE schrieb:


> Doku technisch ist Siemens sehr gut wie gesagt.Aber persönlicher Support hat mich SEW und Schneider überzeugt.Und dieser meinung sind viele.



... und umgekehrt offensichtlich auch. Hängt halt viel von den Leuten ab.


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2015)

mkRE schrieb:


> Doku technisch ist Siemens sehr gut wie gesagt.Aber persönlicher Support hat mich SEW und Schneider überzeugt.Und dieser meinung sind viele.



Siemens hat sich in Sachen Doku und Anwendungsbeispielen schon deutlich in den letzten Jahren verbessert.
Beim Thema Beratung besteht eindeutig noch Handlungsbedarf. Wenn du allerdings gleich bei der Terminvereinbarung auf spezielle Themengebiete / Schwerpunkte hinweist, dann kommt auch meist ein Experte mit dazu.
Und dann bekommst du auch bei Siemens eine anständige Beratung.
Bei der Antriebstechnik muss man Siemens auch zugstehen, dass sie hier in einer anderen Liga als SEW spielen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

